# school problem



## delta (May 18, 2010)

ok after three years of going up the school to give my son his insulin 
yesterday i got told can you not come itnto the school anymore and wait in the foyer i have also got to fill out a crb which i have no problem with but makes me think something has been said or that they dont trust you.
i asked today and they said they have a lot of guvoners hanging around the school and if they get asked i need a crb but after 3 years maybe i should contact the govoners myself and let them know i've been allowed to wonder the school looking for my son for the last three years without a crb check
they suggested he have his dinner first sitting every day i said no he's not being treated different (moved from his freinds) because of his diabetes well looks like another case of disibillty discreimination who can i get onto about this 
any help guys as if looking after a child with diabetes aint hard enough you have to contend with these idiots


----------



## am64 (May 18, 2010)

that is outragous **!!??xx**8  I would suggest going straight to the governers ...what are you expected to do whilst the CRB is being sorted out ? I am sure some of the parents will come on soon to give you advice ...grrrrr


----------



## gewatts (May 18, 2010)

This is crazy - are they expecting offtstead? Our school is and has recently tightened up on making all visitors sign in and wear badges. But as for needing a CRB check to go in to administer insulin - that is madness! When Katie went onto MDI at Easter, I went in every day for a week to train the staff up on how to supervise Katie - all I had to do was sign in. I am also a member of the PTA and so am in school at lot doing PTA stuff - I am CRB checked but don't need to be for this. I would question the necessity of this.


----------



## Smit (May 24, 2010)

I can understand them asking you to wait in the foyer and getting your child sent down from class, thats what happens in most schools if a parent comes in for anything. But your schools seems to have allowed you to walk about freely for three years which shouldn't happen. You shouldn't require a crb if you are just waiting in the foyer or giving your child insulin. If this were the case every parent in the school would need one. If you are working with other children then a CRB is what you would need. I'd question the reason. Maybe the teacher doesn't want you in the class, just a thought been a teacher myself. Wouldn't bother me but maybe its bothered someone. But again its a bit late in the year to start that. 

On the early dinners, i always got early dinners while at school. But was still able to sit with friends. Was just to ensure i got fed i think. x 

Hope this helps.


----------



## granny222 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi They should have staff trained to treat or supervise injections if your son cant. they are never supposed to expect you to go in everyday was this your idea at the start?maybe should speak to governors. CRB not needed its your child.x


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 16, 2018)

Hello Delta. I have been T1 for a very long time & was self injecting at 6. Your son is 16. I started work at 16. Its better for him if he learns. Good luck


----------



## silentsquirrel (Nov 16, 2018)

When this was posted I think the child would have been 7 or 8, not 16 - original post was in 2010!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 16, 2018)

We've had a few recently, very old threads with new posts on them.  Curious!


----------

